# Deutz-Fahr dx 6.05 Steering & Hydraulic not working



## CavanMan (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi All
I am new to this site.

Looking for help, have a Deutz dx 6.05 (1991) FWD. Just use it for general farm work, bales, topping and putting out dung. Was out last week lifting bales when the steering and hydraulics stopped working in the field. Have changed hydraulic oil and filter but nothing, I have tried bleeding the power steering ram (two bleeding screws) a lot of air. When the tractor gets hot hydraulic with lift slowly juttering, steering may move a little. Is there any internal filters or other bleeding screws? Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure on the dx models, but it may be similar in many respects to the Deutz Allis 7110 sold in the USA around the same time frame. 

The hydraulic reservoir was the three point lift housing. The oil supply passed through a suction screen before flowing to the filter base. If your tractor has that it would be worth checking.


----------



## CavanMan (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for your reply Fedup, do you know where the screen is located, I have taken out the seat and plate under it and removed a cover over the hydraulic reservoir and in there is springs and rods on the right side (standing at back of tractor) on the left is a silver cover with a yellow top could that be the screen cover ? the pipe coming out from it goes into the hydraulic pump? I will take photos and put them up.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I found some diagrams in AGCO parts list for the 7110. I will try to post a link but sometimes they don't work. 

https://na.apb.agcocorp.com/p/agcoallis/79007991/l/280?tocGuid=6ec9c892-374c-0710-77c7-190b76d28233

This may look like your tractor, maybe not.


----------



## CavanMan (Jun 10, 2020)

Fedup said:


> I found some diagrams in AGCO parts list for the 7110. I will try to post a link but sometimes they don't work.
> 
> https://na.apb.agcocorp.com/p/agcoallis/79007991/l/280?tocGuid=6ec9c892-374c-0710-77c7-190b76d28233
> 
> This may look like your tractor, maybe not.


Thanks Fedup but unable to get into that link (site)!!!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

That's no surprise. Depending on your operating system, software, spam control, etc, that's not uncommon. It's just a page from AGCO online parts concerning the 7110 and one page of parts diagrams on the hydraulics. You can access it yourself online.


----------

